
Inoculating the Public Against Misinformation about Climate Change - Dowwie
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/gch2.201600008/abstract
======
Dowwie
Supporting stories:

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-athletes-
way/201701...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-athletes-
way/201701/fake-news-vaccine-inoculates-against-alternative-facts)

[https://phys.org/news/2017-01-psychological-vaccine-
immunize...](https://phys.org/news/2017-01-psychological-vaccine-immunize-
fake-news.html)

[http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/psychological-vaccine-
cou...](http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/psychological-vaccine-could-help-
immunise-public-against-fake-news-on-climate-change-study)

and the authors briefly interviewed on the Science Friday podcast (great show,
highly recommended) : [http://www.sciencefriday.com/segments/building-an-
immunity-t...](http://www.sciencefriday.com/segments/building-an-immunity-to-
fake-news/)

